# Waking in the night with achy legs



## Jin

Hi girls.

I'm just wondering if any one can shed some light on this problem or if anyone can help me prevent it.

Basically from about 18 weeks pregnant I have been waking in the night with really achy legs. It's hard to explain but they feel really really heavy and just ache. They sometimes ache in the day too but it is mostly at night. Occasionally I wake in the night with cramping legs too but mostly it's just dull aching. I do have a job where I am on my feet all day and thought it was just because of this but I had all of last week off as holiday and this week they have been even worse. I am only 5ft 2 and my bump is quite big so maybe it's just the extra weight causing my legs to swell a little but I thought it was a bit early for this.

Should I just put this down to a typical pregnancy symptom or should I get it checked out? I don't see anyone now until 28 weeks so thinking a doctors appointment may not be a bad thing. Also I have been suffering terrible heartburn the last couple of days which I know is normal and also severe neck ache which I'm not sure is pregnancy related but has anyone else had this type of aching in both legs at this stage??

Thanks girls and sorry for the long post.


----------



## xAmiixLouisex

I get achy legs and an achy bum :/ LOL. Don't really know what to recommend but just wanted to let you know you're not the only one :)


----------



## _Lexi_

I kept getting achey legs and hips. I started sleeping with a pillow between my knees, and just bought a proper maternity pillow, the big long ones. Amazing thing! Highly recommend it!! x


----------



## AliGirl

Yes I get the achey legs in the night too. It's hard to describe - not quite cramp, but just stiff and achey. Don't really have a solution though - sorry!


----------



## BleedingBlack

Yes, every night without fail this happens to me. My doctor said it's RLS brought on by pregnancy... at least for me it is. It sucks and makes it so hard to sleep!


----------



## katieeandbump

This is like my main pregnancy symptom and I've had it since 16 weeks it sooo annoying! I also get it straight after doing housework it really hurts :( iv found paraceatamol usually works and stretching and rubbing my legs xx


----------



## Jin

Thanks for replying girls :flower:

I'm sorry you are all going through this too but happy that it's not just me lol. I'm actually going out tomorrow to get a maternity pillow so hopefully that will help. Will hold off calling the docs then until I see how the maternity pillow works out :)


----------



## _Lexi_

Some of them are really expensive. I got annoyed because I'd seen one online on mothercare website which was £20.99, but was £29.99 in store, because it was a newer box!! I got mine for £19.99 from Argos. You can spend more and get curved ones and the 'dreamgeni' but think there about £40-50!! x


----------



## Jin

Thanks Lexi. I know they're really expensive. Got the shock of my life when I started looking online lol. But hubby has said he will get me one and he's aware that he's looking at £40-50. I think I'm going to get a big curved one from mothercare. I'm so excited lol. How sad is that. It's just that I haven't slept properly since week 5. It's either getting up to pee, heartburn, achy legs, itchy skin or just not being able to get comfy because of my bump. I love being pregnant don't get me wrong, but I'm hoping this pillow will have some sort of miracle effect lol


----------



## davidjoemum

when i got pregnant with my 1st i had the same thing i was crying my eyes out i wasnt able to walk work and living everyday life went to doc and they told me to keep my legs up on pillow while sleeping.not helped.went back to doc after month and i told him that im in agony and he told me that because im getting bigger baby pressing on some nerves and i cant prevent so i was suffering for the rest of my pregnancy.doctor told me also that this is very common in first pregnancy and in second can be less painful or i wont have any pain at all he was right im 19 weeks pregnant with my 2nd child and so far i havent had any pain.i do hope you feel better soon and my heart goes to you because i know how uncomfortable u must feel.

oh and another problem i had with my 1st pregnancy was very very painful (i was crying my eves out)Carpal Tunnel Syndrome it was so painful a little bit less like labour pains.


----------



## Jin

Thanks davidjoemum but this is my second pregnancy. I never had anything like this with my first. I sailed through the whole nine months. But I was a lot lot younger back then lol


----------

